# Remedy Oak - Sunday 15 July



## PNWokingham (Jun 28, 2012)

Myself, Smiffy and Richart are playin Remedy Oak at 1.30 on Sunday 15 July. We are short a 4th. We bought the 4-ball at Bearwood in a charity auction that raised loads of money - circa 20k at a guess - which splits across several worthy causes. It is Â£90 for the game (360 4-ball) - roughly the same as the normal greenfee (I think it is Â£95). This is one of the very best new courses built in the UK in several decades - from what I have heard it is like a cross between the Marquess at Woburn and Bearwood Lakes and looks the equal of either.  Should be a great day that we are all looking forward to it. Please let us know if you want to make up a 4-ball - and if you are lucky, you could partner me against the old farts!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hope the weather is good for you guys, I'm playing there on the 9th so I'll let you know what sort of condition it is in  :thup:


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 28, 2012)

thanks Gordon  catch you soon - looking forward to hearing about Remedy


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 28, 2012)

Would love to join you but unfortunately we have a league match at Ferndown on the same day. Maybe some other time.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 29, 2012)

no worries Srixon - Ferndown is another on my list - let us know what it is like?


----------



## User20205 (Jun 29, 2012)

enjoy it gents. I would join you but I'm playing there on the 8th. So I'll have used up all my lunchtime privileges for a while.

It really is a cracking course. I've played in Nov before but never the summer so really looking forward to it. 

Hope you get a 4th, its a treat and well worth Â£90 IMO


----------



## golfsaint (Jun 29, 2012)

You never know you might see Harry Rednapp there !! , as that`s his track , never been there ,but its meant to be nice , oh and the joining fee is a cool Â£10,000 off our English pounds


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 29, 2012)

Come on somebody!!
Your chance to get hammered by an "in form" Smiffy.
You'll never live it down
:whoo:


----------



## PieMan (Jun 29, 2012)

Would've loved to but am already busy that day  Perhaps James will be tempted to try and make it two in a row over you...... :ears:


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 29, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Come on somebody!!
Your chance to get hammered by an "in form" Smiffy.
You'll never live it down
:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Even though I have beaten Smiffy so many times that I lost count ages ago  I never tire of the experience - and this is something that I urge others to do!!:cheers:


----------



## Leftie (Jun 29, 2012)

Allowing for green fee, petrol, side bet, food before and after, round of drinks, (say Â£160) 5 hours round trip, ..............

For a game with PNWokingham, Smiffy, Richart ???

I'm out 

Would loved to guys, really


----------



## User20205 (Jun 30, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			Even though I have beaten Smiffy so many times that I lost count ages ago  I never tire of the experience - and this is something that I urge others to do!!:cheers:
		
Click to expand...


am I the only one with a 0-2 record against smiffy ? he's cleaned up both times, once with 40+ points 

I need some counselling


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 30, 2012)

therod said:



			am I the only one with a 0-2 record against smiffy ? he's cleaned up both times, once with 40+ points 

I need some counselling 

Click to expand...

that must be a very dark place!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 30, 2012)

therod said:



			am I the only one with a 0-2 record against smiffy ? he's cleaned up both times, once with 40+ points 

I need some counselling 

Click to expand...

Either I am very, very good or you are a wonker


----------



## wookie (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm in guys if thats ok - pm sent Paul.  Looks too good to miss out on.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Simon - PM sent. My record of losing balls is not looking good at the moment - especially with Cooden coming up! I marked up loads today but left my pocket open and must have dropped about 5 upthe second and third - brand spanking new Pro Vs!!! Arrgghh. Then backed it up with 4 others in various lakes!! Off to get pissed!


----------



## User20205 (Jun 30, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Either I am very, very good or you are a wonker
		
Click to expand...

I'm a grade A wonker. 3rd time lucky??


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 1, 2012)

therod said:



			I'm a grade A wonker. 3rd time lucky??

Click to expand...

When and where???? Hehehehe.
Welome aboard Simon


----------



## Fozzie (Jul 1, 2012)

golfsaint said:



			You never know you might see Harry Rednapp there !! , as that`s his track , never been there ,but its meant to be nice , oh and the joining fee is a cool Â£10,000 off our English pounds

Click to expand...

I thought old slippery b0ll0ck$ was a member at Isle of Purbeck. Have played Ferndown & it's a great course & in my Top 5. Peter Alliss recently said if he could Only play one course for the rest of his life it would be Ferndown.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 1, 2012)

Fozzie said:



			I thought old slippery b0ll0ck$ was a member at Isle of Purbeck. Have played Ferndown & it's a great course & in my Top 5. Peter Alliss recently said if he could Only play one course for the rest of his life it would be Ferndown.
		
Click to expand...

God knows why, it has to be one of the most overrated courses in England!


----------



## User20205 (Jul 2, 2012)

drive4show said:



			God knows why, it has to be one of the most overrated courses in England!
		
Click to expand...

you beat me to it. great conditioning, terrible atmosphere. flat and average course. I reckon there are 5 better courses in Dorset if you strip away the presentation


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 3, 2012)

therod said:



			you beat me to it. great conditioning, terrible atmosphere. flat and average course. I reckon there are 5 better courses in Dorset if you strip away the presentation
		
Click to expand...

I think we have said this before, Ferndown is always in top nick, but for me there is nothing extra special about the place. First time i played there I could not believe what all the hype was about. Not one hole makes you go wow.


----------



## Ethan (Jul 4, 2012)

Back to Remedy Oak. I played there yesterday in the Volvo event. They had a lot of rain before we got there and it was touch and go whether the event would be cancelled, but we got round. 

Despite the very wet conditions, the course stood up well. Nice layout in great condition. A few quirky marmite holes, such as the 8th (short par 4 - a good drive could carry the water, but if you don't take it on, a 6 or 7 iron off the tee, and the 18th, a shortish par 4, hybrid or fairway wood off tee up onto flat, then 90 degree turn to a short iron across water. Some very good strong holes of various lengths. 

Club staff were friendly and welcoming and the clubhouse is nice. Pro shop not very big, but has the essentials.

I would happily pay a decent green fee to play again in dry conditions.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 4, 2012)

(I was quite enjoying the Ferndown slag-athon, maybe one for a different thread)

I get what you mean about the 8th, It's maybe one you have to play a couple of times to work it out. Its only really a 7 iron to the landing zone. 

I hope the course dries out in time for Sunday, we've had another bucket full of rain down here again today though.


----------



## Ethan (Jul 4, 2012)

therod said:



			(I was quite enjoying the Ferndown slag-athon, maybe one for a different thread)

I get what you mean about the 8th, It's maybe one you have to play a couple of times to work it out. Its only really a 7 iron to the landing zone. 

I hope the course dries out in time for Sunday, we've had another bucket full of rain down here again today though.
		
Click to expand...

I have always disliked the 10th at The Belfry, so it reminded me of that. I hate hitting 7 irons off par -4 tees. The hole isn't really set up for a fair crack at the green, with the slopey landing area anyway, and in yesterdays heavy wet conditions, I certainly wasn't planning to give it a crack. 

I think one failing at RO is the use of water. It is not very subtly used, but it is put very much in your face. In my opinion well placed hazards should offer a greater range of options. On the par-5 2nd, I hit a cracking drive round the corner, but it stopped in its pitch mark, and I then needed a 240 yard carry to a very narrow strip of land over that water hazard. It was a very low percentage shot, so I hit a 9 iron down and another one to a back flag. No advantage whatsoever for a good drive because of the all-or-nothing placement of the water. The hole design equalises the good tee shot, and you may as well hit a hybrid off the tee and a 5 iron down to the bottom of the hill.


----------



## richart (Jul 15, 2012)

Weather looks good guys. See you all down there about 12.00. Smiffy is already on the road, so we are a four. Just need to decide how many balls to pack, taking into account the lakes at Remedy Oak.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 15, 2012)

Shock - Cooden Doubles champions felled in Dorset!:cheers:


----------



## Crow (Jul 15, 2012)

Lightweights.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 15, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			Shock - Cooden Doubles champions felled in Dorset!:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

in their defence they aren't young men anymore. performing once a week is about their limit. It must have been a bit after the Lord Mayors Show 


How was the course ??


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 16, 2012)

therod said:



			How was the course ??
		
Click to expand...

Errr.."ok".
A bit damp in places, and as has been mentioned, a few "Mickey Mouse" holes.
The course lacked something for me. Can't quite put my finger on it. Maybe it was the condition, which to be fair was only to be expected with the weather we have been experiencing this "Summer".
Clubhouse very understated and it didn't help when my pre-match cheese and ham omelette was served up with a "short and curly" attached to it. :-(
Just not special enough for me to warrant
a) The journey
b) The Â£90.00 green fee.

Whenever I play Bearwood Lakes, I always come away thinking I've been somewhere a little special. I didn't get that feeling yesterday.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 16, 2012)

I really liked the course and reckon it is worth the hype. I would rank it in the top 3 of the parkland inland courses (excluding heathland/moorland like Kings at Gleneagles) I have played just behind Bearwood and the Marquess - but above the others at Woburn, Brocket Hall, Stoke Park etc - and it could be improved if they cut back a lot of trees/undergrowth and opened up some internal views. There are some really nice holes - pick of them, from memory are 2 and 15 - par 5s. It is a "big" course on a "big" scale. As with all courses at the moment the lushness was on steroids and the bracken etc was enourmous. There are several areas where it really needs some trees/bushes cut back - par 3 fourth - trees on the left about 100 yards down on the left make it almost impossible for a fader - and the view from 18 feels claustarphobic and would be much nicer with a lot fewer trees and undergrowth - there were other areas but I can't remember where! In general, all holes are totally isolated - it would be clearly improved if they opened up some internal vitas as it is a wonderful site but all you get is the view of the individual hole. I would love to come back and play again in top condition. A must play course - just need to go back in the summer - maybe picking mkid July was a bit of a lottery - will choose peak team of late March next year!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 16, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			I would rank it in the top 3 of the parkland inland courses I have played
		
Click to expand...

32 points does that for you.
Try 26
;-)

First time I ever visited Bearwood, I thought "Bloody hell, this is nice".
I just didn't get that at any point yesterday.
Very "ordinary"...well "good ordinary" but that's yer lot.


----------



## wookie (Jul 16, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			Shock - Cooden Doubles champions felled in Dorset!:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

And my Singapore noodles on the way back courtesy of the champs tasted even nicer for it :cheers:  (If it hadnt been for my implosion over the last 5 holes I might have had enough for crispy duck)

Course was, I thought, good but I would really like to go back on a brighter day with the course in proper condition; although I'm not sure I'd pay that again.

As Paul says every hole was cut off from everything which is nice in someways but particularly on such a dull day looking at tree after tree cant get a bit samey.

The greens in particular were a bit of disappointment but again I guess would be fine if it wasnt for the weather.

The welcome and halfway drinks and chocs were very pleasant and not something you get everywhere.

All in all a good experience - I'll be needing to try and revert my shot back to a controlled fade before Cooden though as it was definitely nearing a slice yesterday!


----------



## User20205 (Jul 16, 2012)

I played it in Nov when it was a touch wet also. then I got the felling that it was something special, maybe not top  notch but certainly a treat to play. Interesting your views on some of the holes, I think with hindsight the 8th & the 18th let the course down a bit, There is really only 1 way to play either, it would be good if the had an element of risk/reward. 

I'm back there again on the 12th August, so hopefully it will be dry


----------



## richart (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for the game guys very enjoyable.

Interesting course, and I would like to play it again when it was firmer. The greens were very disappointing, slow, and sparse. The fact I three putted six times in the first 13 holes didn't help. Not a patch on Cooden's either.

Course is nicely designed but I must admit I am not a great fan of courses cut through forests. Holes tend to be rather the same after a while, and no views to distract you. Touch of the Woburns about it.I do prefer links and heathland courses.

Not keen on trees in the middle of the fairways either. Guess who hit his best drive underneath the one in the middle of the third fairway. Must admit I am not used to hitting off woodchip either.

8th hole should have been a great par 3, or a longer par 4 but as a short par 4 it is disappointing. Last hole needs the trees cleared from the left handside, as from the tee you can only see a small part of the fairway. 

Definitely lacking the wow factor, no memorable holes,( perhaps the second), although a lot of good ones. It was also a long walk round for an olden when carrying. Every tee seemed miles away from the previous green. Ache all over this morning although that may have something to do with hitting balls before we played on the practice ground. 

Staff friendly and we were made to feel very welcome. Also had the course to ourselves which was just as well !?! 

If I was to play all my golf in Dorset, Broadstone would be the course for me, followed by Parkstone.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 17, 2012)

I think you guys have summed the course up pretty well. Good...but could be great. I do rate all the par 5's, I think they are the stand out holes. I played it a couple of months after it opened and all the water hazards were clearly defined, now they are all full of reeds and in a lot of cases, look like rough from a distance. They should all be cleared out and the course would look a whole lot better. The greens always fool me there, you think they are going to be really quick but they aren't. 

But glad you guys had a good day out, there are worse places to spend a day


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 18, 2012)

Good point on the par 5s Gordon - I mentioned 2 above and the other one - the one that is much wider (!) is also nice - with a lake/pond at about 300 (Smiffy knows the one!!) - but I think there were trees in the fairway so Rich wouldn't like it!! Although I hated the bushes on the bunkers near the green on the last par 5 - 17 I think - they totall block the view of the green - didn't see any reason for them. Well said on the water as well - it was often invisible due to the undergrowth. Very good but could be great!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 18, 2012)

Personally, I would place this quite a bit further down my list of "favourite parkland courses" behind Bearwood, The Marquess, St Mellion (and a few others).


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 24, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			Shock - Cooden Doubles champions felled in Dorset!:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Pride has been restored, our Cooden champions narrowly avoided defeat in Hampshire tonight when Rich had a miraculous up and down from a greenside bunker on 18 to halve the match. 

Oh, did I mention that due to a last minute drop out, I took the two of them on myself and they couldn't beat me  :ears:

Great course (Liphook), great company. Thanks Smiffy and Richart for an enjoyable evening  :thup:


----------



## richart (Jul 24, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Pride has been restored, our Cooden champions narrowly avoided defeat in Hampshire tonight when Rich had a miraculous up and down from a greenside bunker on 18 to halve the match. 

Oh, did I mention that due to a last minute drop out, I took the two of them on myself and they couldn't beat me  :ears:

Great course (Liphook), great company. Thanks Smiffy and Richart for an enjoyable evening  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Gordon, good to meet up again and we really enjoyed the game. I think a halve was a fair result, especially after the three lost drives on one hole. So pleased you didn't mention my putt into the bunker.

Look forward to teaming up at Bearwood Lakes.


----------

